# Bedside tray for pull-down bed?



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Anyone ever seen or fitted a clip-on tray for the edge of a B series pulldown bed? I am imagining something with sideways-rotating flip-down 'L' fixings that slot into receptacles invisibly fixed to the inside of the padded edge rail. It would thus be a slight fiddle to fit, but there would be no unsightly external additions. I supose it could also just hook over the edge a bit like the ladder, but would be less rigid and prone to hanging at an angle and may be less secure. 

Thanks

Simon.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Simon

Can't help directly but we solved what was probably a similar need by buying a couple of those trays with bags of beads fixed to the underside which are desigend to sit on your knee - they sit stably and horizontally on uneven or sloping bed or seat surfaces and are great for drinks etc. They can easily be diy modified with side walls or cup holders if required. No fittings required in van and can be moved from place to place for use; v.useful on long side 'bench' sofa we find, and in dinette when table not up. Got two for £7 each from Woolies in a sale (in Stornaway whilst on tour!!) but lots of variety around so easy enough to obtain a satisfactory match for van interior decor if required.

Hope this works for you!


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

have seen a travel table on e bay Item number: 360083711212	think it may be of interest, we have the same problem with nowhere to put a book or specs or a drink once you are in the pull down bed. Have also seen some self adhesive pockets in our local Halfords
hope this helps


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks to you both for your help. Have bought one of the foldy E-bay trays on the basis that it must be very close to what I am looking for, but if not perfect, as it seems to have metal brackets it could be adapted.

As you say, just want it for specs, book, torch etc...It's a long reach down otherwise! 

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*tray*

Greetings,

Got a couple of these for a previous 'van but never fitted them, they are ideal for a drink and a snack and they fold back up afterwards.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Where did you buy the lap trays from please ?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*lap tray's*

Greetings,



> Where did you buy the lap trays from please ?


At present I cannot remember, maybe from a caravan accessory shop or a show, but I don't envisage using them in the near future, I may put them up on ebay as they are very handy and I have not seen anything like them since.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

How much are you looking to get for them i may be interested.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> How much are you looking to get for them i may be interested.


You've, got a PM frenchfancy


----------

